# First Batch of SP



## vennge (Aug 8, 2015)

I have just pitched my first batch of SP and am very excited. I did not use a slurry but just followed instruction on the back of the yeast pkg. But i did let it sit overnight with some of the must mixed in. 

I plan to bottle half of it as Original SP but would like to back sweeten with a diff flavour on the other 3 gallons. I see some suggest to use 1 can of concentrate per gallon. And suggest to use some sugar as well to your liking. Can someone please tell me approx how much that would be. Are we looking at a cup of sugar per gallon as well or less. This is the info I am looking for. Any suggestions here would be appreciated on back sweetening. 

I will post updates as it comes along.

Day 1 SG: 1.076 @ 78F

Vennge


----------



## richmke (Aug 8, 2015)

vennge said:


> Are we looking at a cup of sugar per gallon as well or less.



I'm guessing that you will need 1/2 to 1 cup of dry table sugar per gallon, depending upon your desired sweetness level.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 8, 2015)

Do a trial to your liking, then extrapolate out. It tends to get a little sweeter as it ages, so go back off of your trial a little bit, when adding to your skeeter. 

I don't back sweeten my skeeter anymore. Eliminates some chemicals and it we just sweeten to taste in the glass as its being poured. Most like it unsweetened.


----------



## vennge (Aug 9, 2015)

I will update with some pictures later once i figure out what to do here. ;-)

Either way its day 4 and the sg has dropped to 1.064 @ 76.6

Smells remarkably yummy if I do say so. I whipped the foam up real good with a whisk and it took the brownish foam and blended it into a nice white foam sitting on top. Looks great. In one of the previous hundred threads I read there was a comparison to a lemon meringue pie and the foam on top of the SP. Could not describe it any better myself. As the a/c is on and off in my house and I am too lazy to put in a more balanced temp room I have been cycling the power to the heat belt on the fermenter. Temps are between 76-80 so I don't think that is too bad from readings. Don't think I want to be rushing it too quick or any higher than 80F either.

Well the grass is not going to cut itself so real life is calling. Will be back to chk on things later. I need a sight glass on the side of my fermenter so I can just watch. haha like staring at an aquarium.

On a side note I have gathered ingredients for a batch of DB. I was only able to acquire a quad blend of berries. So that will be my only diff when I go to mix I blv.

Like I need another addiction.

cheers
Vennge!


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds good, Vennge!


----------



## vennge (Aug 9, 2015)

*Random pics*

Pic1: is just me gettin sorted out. You can see the blush wine is freshly bottled. My first attempt back at wine making so started with a kit. This is way more fun atm. 






Pic 2: is a view of the fermenting going on as of day 3. sg 1.070 @ 79.4F
-days 1 and 2 were pretty uneventful.





Pic 3: nicely whisked after taking the morning hydrometer and temp readings, this was what day 3 looked like after being whisked. Looks very white and clean.





Pic 4: this is a pic of day 4 in the afternoon. It had already had its hydro and temp readings done and whisked as well. You can see the temp has cooled a bit as the foam is pulling away from the walls. I cycle my warming belt as it takes it to 80F if i leave on all the time. My temps fluctuate from 76-79F.


----------



## vennge (Aug 10, 2015)

Question?

Should I be stirring this to the bottom of the pail while it is fermenting or just whisking the top half to aerate a bit to help with fermenting?

Thanks,

Vennge


----------



## richmke (Aug 10, 2015)

Kind of depends upon whether you added bentonite or not. Some say that bentonite strips some flavoring out, so minimize stirring up the bottom.

Otherwise, re-suspending the yeast helps to keep fermentation moving along.

I wouldn't go out of my way to reach down to the bottom. At the same time, I wouldn't be afraid to stir it up.


----------



## vennge (Aug 10, 2015)

Just mixed a 6g batch of DB. I need a bigger fermenter. The 9lbs of berries fills right to the top of the pail. And of course no nice Rubbermaid garbage cans in my local stores to use. I refuse to make a special trip into the city for a bigger container. ;-/ Done that trip too many times already. Maybe Walmart or Canadian Tire might have. but not sure if Food Grade.

Vennge


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 10, 2015)

I stir mine twice daily, 1/2 to 3/4 the way down. I never use bentonite with SP or DB. 

richmke is right on with the 1/2c to 1c dry sugar per gallon. Depends how sweet you like it.

As far as flavoring it, you can add either Kool-Aid or some concentrate after it has cleared. I have used lemon-lime and strawberry Kool-Aid before, not a big fan of that.
I prefer to add 10-12oz. of concentrate. Something like Old Orchard 100% concentrate. Strawberry/Kiwi, Cranberry, Cherry, etc.


----------



## vennge (Aug 10, 2015)

When you add the concentrate do you also add sugar or is the Concentrate enriched with enough sugar? Also are you adding just one can to the batch or one per each gallon. Sorry to repeat some of the questions asked in other forums, just looking for first hand experience here. I am very excited about this batch of SP on the go. 

Thanks

Vennge


----------



## vennge (Aug 15, 2015)

On Day 10 now, I added the remaining nutrient, energizer and lemon juice. The SG: 1.048 @ 76.4F 
Gave it another good stir and letting her sit. Getting there... Now to chk on the DB.
And go and pick up some bottles. I plan to fill 750 ml bottles but want to fill a dozen or 2 of the 375ml. Think they would be better in the cooler with those T Top corks. 

Vennge


----------



## richmke (Aug 15, 2015)

10 days and only at 1.048 SG? That is really slow.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 15, 2015)

vennge said:


> When you add the concentrate do you also add sugar or is the Concentrate enriched with enough sugar? Also are you adding just one can to the batch or one per each gallon. Sorry to repeat some of the questions asked in other forums, just looking for first hand experience here. I am very excited about this batch of SP on the go.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vennge




I recently made a 5 gallon batch and when done, divided it into 5 one gallon carboys. I flavored and sweetened with one can of concentrate for each gallon. All had enough sugar to bring up the SG to 1.020. 
Flavors: 
1. Welch's Strawberry Breeze
2. Old Orchard Raspberry/Cranberry
3. Old Orchard Strawberry Margarita Mix
4. Old Orchard Piña Colada Mix
5. Plain
All were good, but my favorite was the Piña Colada. The only problem was trying to mix the coconut cream in. It didn't mix well. It's cheap enough to make to experiment with many flavors.


----------



## vennge (Aug 19, 2015)

Rodnboro, thx for the flavouring suggestions. 

richmke, yes it is at 1.028 at 73 F temp. There has been a bit of temp fluctuation as I moved my brew room to another room and finding the temps in that room move a bit with the ac on. Just getting it all dialed in but....... In saying that it looks health and is bubbling quite fine on top and whips up a nice foam with a good stir? It is slowly dropping so I will wait it out and go onto the next step.

Should i put the warm belt on. Mine brings the temps to 80F

Vennge


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 19, 2015)

vennge said:


> When you add the concentrate do you also add sugar or is the Concentrate enriched with enough sugar? Also are you adding just one can to the batch or one per each gallon. Sorry to repeat some of the questions asked in other forums, just looking for first hand experience here. I am very excited about this batch of SP on the go.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vennge



I add sugar along with the concentrate. For my liking, I usually add 10-11oz. concentrate and 1/4-3/8c sugar, per gallon.
The concentrate alone doesn't add enough sweetness or bring the flavors out, in my opinion.

I agree with richmke, that is a slow ferment. I ferment in 70-72 house temp. and usually have it dry in 7-8 days tops. As long as it is moving just keep chugging along with it. By the sounds of your posts, it is doing just fine.
I would be stirring it twice daily, once in morning and once in evening.


----------



## vennge (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it ever slow. It smells fine and still looks like the previous pictures. Once it is mixed up and such.... I am at 1.020 and hopefully will drop to under that this weekend so I can move over to the carboy. I will assume the the fluctuation in temps did not help it out. I had the warming belt on but it kept it at 80F and when off it dropped to 76 and now in the new room for all the stuff its at 73.5F now. But the temps were gradual as they took a few days to always to get there. Not a a hard shock of temp changes if that makes sense. Will know more this weekend. 

Vennge


----------



## richmke (Aug 21, 2015)

vennge said:


> richmke, yes it is at 1.028 at 73 F temp.



What are you using to measure SG?


----------



## vennge (Aug 21, 2015)

The standard hydrometer that comes with most kits.....

Vennge


----------



## richmke (Aug 21, 2015)

I was thinking a refractometer could give the results you are getting.

Maybe you should pitch more yeast. Seems to be really slow.


----------



## vennge (Aug 21, 2015)

When you say some. Like dump half a pack in dry of less or all.

And thanks for the input. 

Vennge


----------



## richmke (Aug 22, 2015)

I would rehydrate the yeast per the instructions on the packet.

In the meantime, I would then make a yeast starter of 1/4 cup sugar and 2 cups of of water. mix that well (you want to incorporate a lot of air), and add the rehydrated yeast. Add some yeast nutrients if you have any.

Shake every hour or two to mix in more air. After 12 hours, pitch that into your must.

The purpose of making a starter is that the alcohol in the must is not so good for getting yeast going. The starter will give you a nice colony of yeast before it hits the main course.


----------



## vennge (Aug 22, 2015)

Doing that..

Will let you know results. Thanks again.

Vennge


----------

